# Regionali e referendum taglio parlamentari 2020



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

*Domenica 20* dalle 07:00 alle 23:00 e *lunedì 21 settembre* dalle ore 07:00 alle 15:00, gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare il *referendum sul taglio dei parlamentari da 630 a 400 deputati e da 315 a 200 senatori*. Se si è favorevoli al taglio, bisogna mettere la croce sul SÌ, altrimenti NO. 

Tutti i partiti sarebbero favorevoli al sì, ma il condizionale è d'obbligo in quanto ci sono state e ci sono ancora molte divisioni, come nel PD e in Forza Italia che vedrebbero molti loro membri favorevoli al No.

Si svolgeranno anche le *elezioni regionali*. Infatti, in ben 6 regioni *Veneto, Campania, Liguria, Toscana, Puglia e Marche*, si dovrà votare il presidente della regione.

I pronostici sono i seguenti: 

In Veneto, favoritissimo il candidato leghista uscente *Luca Zaia (CDX)* che dovrebbe essere confermato con percentuali bulgare che gli permetterebbero di raggiungere il terzo mandato di fila.

In Campania, non ci dovrebbero essere problemi per la riconferma di *Vincenzo De Luca (CSX)*, che si ritrova come avversario *Stefano Caldoro (CDX)* contro il quale già vinse nel 2015 (all'epoca il presidente uscente era proprio Caldoro).

In Liguria, *Giovanni Toti (CDX)* anche lui favoritissimo contro il *candidato M5S-PD Ferruccio Sansa*.

In Puglia, favorito *Raffaele Fitto (CDX) *sul governatore uscente Michele Emiliano (CSX).

Nelle Marche, il meloniano *Francesco Acquaroli (CDX) *è favorito su Maurizio Mangialardi (CSX).

Infine, la partita più importante: la Toscana. La regione, vera e propria roccaforte rossa, rischia seriamente un cambio di rotta. Infatti, è un vero e proprio testa a testa tra la leghista ed ex sindaco di Cascina *Susanna Ceccardi (CDX)* ed *Eugenio Giani (CSX) *scelto dopo la non ricandidatura del governatore uscente Enrico Rossi. Giani, secondo un sondaggio del Sole 24 Ore, sarebbe in vantaggio di solo mezzo punto sulla Ceccardi. Mentre, secondo un sondaggio di Affari Italiani, la Ceccardi sarebbe addirittura in vantaggio.

In ogni caso, una cosa è certa. Stando ai pronostici, il Movimento 5 Stelle subirà l'ennesima disfatta elettorale con la magra consolazione di una vittoria del SÌ al taglio dei parlamentari (i sondaggi danno il SÌ nettamente favorito) che può oscurare, in parte, il flop delle regionali che sono state sempre una bestia nera per i grillini (0 vittorie, tra cui una sconfitta di misura contro il CDX alle regionali del 2017), anche quando andavano forte in ambito nazionale.

*Come seguire lo spoglio in Tv?

-Sky Tg24 comincerà una lunga maratona dalle 14:30 fino a notte fonda con Instant, Proiezioni e dati a cura di Quorum-You Trend;

-Su Rai 1 Speciale del Tg1 dalle 14:50 prolungato fino alle 18:45 (salta La Vita in Diretta). A partire dalle 21:25 poi Speciale Porta a Porta-Tg1 con Bruno Vespa;

-Su Rai 2 Speciale Tg2 dalle 18 e dalle 23:10;

-Su Rai 3 Speciale Tg3 dalle 14:50 e dalle 21:25;

-Rete 4 scende in campo con un lungo Speciale di Quarta Repubblica alle 14:50;

-Canale 5 al momento non realizza alcuno speciale, ma forse lo spoglio troverà spazio in Pomeriggio 5;

-Su La7 lunga No-Stop con Enrico Mentana dalle 14:15.*


----------



## Andris (8 Settembre 2020)

ieri sera sulla RAI ho seguito quei miniconfronti tra SI e NO con 60 secondi di risposta ciascuno

il solito Romano del PD era veramente imbarazzante.

un partito che in parlamento ha votato tre volte contro quando era all'opposizione,ha la base sia di politici locali sia di attivisti fortemente per il no poi va in maggioranza al governo al che magicamente diventa pro taglio parlamentari

dove sta la serietà ?

infatti è stato sottolineato e lui non ha potuto fiatare


----------



## Milanforever26 (8 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 20* dalle 07:00 alle 23:00 e *lunedì 21 settembre* dalle ore 07:00 alle 15:00, gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare il referendum sul taglio dei parlamentari da 630 a 400 deputati e da 315 a 200 senatori. Se si è favorevoli al taglio, bisogna mettere la croce SÌ, altrimenti NO.
> 
> Tutti i partiti sarebbero favorevoli al sì, ma il condizionale è d'obbligo in quanto ci sono state e ci sono ancora molte divisioni, come nel PD e in Forza Italia che vedrebbero molti loro membri favorevoli al No.
> 
> ...



Penso di non votare per il referendum, è un voto subdolo perché i pagliacci 5S useranno quel successo scontato per farsi belli...

A sto punto andrebbe boicottato da tutti, tanto non serve quorum...almeno sanno che non potranno nascondere il tradimento dei propri elettori dietro il taglio dei parlamentari

Per il resto nella mia regione, Veneto, Zaia presumo vincerà (giustamente) con percentuali bulgare


----------



## Freddiedevil (8 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Domenica 20* dalle 07:00 alle 23:00 e *lunedì 21 settembre* dalle ore 07:00 alle 15:00, gli italiani saranno chiamati alle urne per votare il referendum sul taglio dei parlamentari da 630 a 400 deputati e da 315 a 200 senatori. Se si è favorevoli al taglio, bisogna mettere la croce SÌ, altrimenti NO.
> 
> Tutti i partiti sarebbero favorevoli al sì, ma il condizionale è d'obbligo in quanto ci sono state e ci sono ancora molte divisioni, come nel PD e in Forza Italia che vedrebbero molti loro membri favorevoli al No.
> 
> ...



Posso capire tutto, ma se il PD perde la Toscana contro una come la Ceccardi, Zingaretti deve andare a casa. 
Se ne andasse a fare film e serie TV sulla rai con suo fratello, o non so cosa altro, ma deve sparire.


----------



## fabri47 (8 Settembre 2020)

.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2020)

Ennesimo attacco alla democrazia. La riforma del Senato è la morte del Senato, in quanto antica istituzione "fascista" (Romana). In quanto esclude il voto dei giovani = privare gli adulti di qualsiasi privilegio e autorevolezza.
Il motivo del risparmio è uno specchietto per le allodole. Io spendo volentieri uno o due euro in più per mantenere lo status quo.


----------



## 7vinte (8 Settembre 2020)

Voterò Fitto alle Regionali, No al Referendum


----------



## AntaniPioco (8 Settembre 2020)

Alle regionali liguri voterò l'ottimo Toti, con voto di lista alla lega.

Al referendum voto un sonoro no, in barba ad una riforma che annienterebbe la rappresentanza ligure nelle istituzioni. Chi vota si in regioni come Marche, Abruzzo, Liguria, Umbria e simili per quanto mi riguarda non avrà mai più nessun diritto di lamentarsi della politica


----------



## cris (8 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io al taglio dei parlamentari voterò si. Sticavoli se a proporla sono i poltronari grillini o qualcun altro. È lampante che questi maiali (riferito a tutti, anche alcuni grillini hanno paura del sì nonostante sia una riforma loro) se la stanno facendo sotto per la paura di perdere le poltrone ed io non sentendomi rappresentato da gente che, una volta eletta, tradisce continuamente i propri elettori con inciuci vergognosi, non vedo perchè debba votare no.
> 
> Basta con questa bufala del parlamento rappresentativo (LOL), un voto democratico è l'elezione del presidente, come fanno in Francia o in USA e come abbiamo fatto qui in Italia fino all'ultimo governo Berlusconi. Tra l'altro, anche adesso con il parlamento numeroso sono i partiti a decidere chi deve essere eletto DOPO le elezioni (andatevi a guardare il servizio di Le Iene su Di Maio e le poltrone ai suoi amici). Quindi, da questo punto di vista non cambierà nulla. Secondo me il sì vincerà, però non così nettamente. Sui social, noto che c'è una forte campagna di destra per il no e la maggioranza degli elettori PD voterà contro.
> 
> Alle regionali, io abito in Campania, penso voterò a destra, ma perchè un mio amico, che è amico di un consigliere candidato con Caldoro, mi ha chiesto se potevo votarlo. Trovo De Luca e Caldoro il peggio del peggio, è come votare Berlusconi o Prodi.



Anche io votero si, ma non preoccuparti che entro qualche anno rentrodurranno i numeri "vecchi" senza chiederlo al popolo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Settembre 2020)

Non voterò per il referendum.

Questione di cui mi frega una mazza, bandierina dei partiti per nascondere problemi ben più gravi.


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2020)

Un appello ai toscani, non votate pd, so che come in Emilia c'è una generazione di sinistroidi post-guerra che fa paura ma se da una parte l'Emilia si è tirata su da sola (guardate il Veneto sotto la destra) dall'altra in Toscana col pd non cambierà mai niente a parte tenere in vita una sinistra che è assolutamente filoeuropeista e anti-italiana dentro, hanno bisogno di voi per rimanere in vita perché sanno bene che senza i lobotomizzati dagli -anta in sui sarebbero un partito morto e stramorto tra i giovani, un po' come la Chiesa e tutto ciò ci cui hanno bisogno è rendere l'Italia "globalizzata" e ridotta in cenere, possono tranquillamente arrivare allo ius soli, possono far sbarcare la peggio feccia dall'Africa e non solo (qualificatissime risorse da elemosina davanti alla coop quando va bene), possono rendere l'Italia al 33% non italiana nel giro di un decennio o due, possono farlo solo grazie a chi ancora va dietro questi pariolini.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2020)

Ma c'è qualcuno che veramente voterà no al taglio dei parlamentari ?


----------



## markjordan (8 Settembre 2020)

un senato + piccolo e' + controllabile , meno rappresentanza del territorio
x cui meno democrazia


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che veramente voterà no al taglio dei parlamentari ?



All'inizio ero totalmente per il sì.

Adesso sono combattuto. Non so se voterò.

Perché sì. Perché si fanno fuori elementi superflui e si snellisce. Perché essere in parlamento deve essere un privilegio ottemperato da sobrietà ed onestà. Perché in Itaglia meno gente c'è in politica e meglio è. Perché l'Itaglia ha bisogno di pochi elementi forti e non una moltitudine di incompetenti corrotti.

Perchè no. Perché se sono veri i numeri non abbiamo tanti parlamentari come dicono, è la qualità dei personaggi che è infima. Perché è vero che deve esistere la massima rappresentanza. Perché sostanzialmente è un referendum ad hoc per mettere sul trono del vincitore il 5S. Perché ci sono problemi molto più gravi.

Quindi non riesco a sbilanciarmi definitivamente.

Ma il vero numero che andrebbe diminuito non è il numero dei parlamentari, ma il loro indice di delinquenza civica ed intellettuale.


----------



## Super_Lollo (8 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> All'inizio ero totalmente per il sì.
> 
> Adesso sono combattuto. Non so se voterò.
> 
> ...



Concordo con te sul cosa ci dovrebbe essere ma questa volta per la prima volta in 40 anni abbiamo la possibilità di dimezzare quei fannulloni e poi sperare che arrivi quacuno "di meglio". 
Quindi è un obbligo morale di ogni italiano votare Si.


----------



## Raryof (8 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo con te sul cosa ci dovrebbe essere ma questa volta per la prima volta in 40 anni abbiamo la possibilità di dimezzare quei fannulloni e poi sperare che arrivi quacuno "di meglio".
> Quindi è un obbligo morale di ogni italiano votare Si.



L'unico obbligo morale è non votare per il referendum, semplice.


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Concordo con te sul cosa ci dovrebbe essere ma questa volta per la prima volta in 40 anni abbiamo la possibilità di dimezzare quei fannulloni e poi sperare che arrivi quacuno "di meglio".
> Quindi è un obbligo morale di ogni italiano votare Si.



Vota secondo coscienza.

Come ti ripeto, tendenzialmente sarei per il SI, giusto per premiare la meritocrazia e fare del parlamento un luogo ristretto di illuminati. Ma non riesco ad avere totale fiducia. Se vince il SI mi aspetto crociate, ricorsi, incostituzionalità e fesserie del genere.

Se l'Itaglia è ingovernabile con tutti questi parlamentari, lo sarà con tutta probabilità anche con il taglio. L'unico modo per comandare l'Itaglia è, parafrasando il famoso detto, "una società deve essere fatta da un numero dispari di soci, e tre sono troppi".

Riformassero la giustizia, vero cancro e causa di tutti i mali.


----------



## Ringhio8 (8 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma c'è qualcuno che veramente voterà no al taglio dei parlamentari ?



Io voterò si, non m'importa chi ha lanciato l'idea, mi pare una buona idea e l'asseconderò


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Vota secondo coscienza.
> 
> Come ti ripeto, tendenzialmente sarei per il SI, giusto per premiare la meritocrazia e fare del parlamento un luogo ristretto di illuminati. Ma non riesco ad avere totale fiducia. Se vince il SI mi aspetto crociate, ricorsi, incostituzionalità e fesserie del genere.
> 
> ...



"Ingovernabilità" è un modo di dire che con una dittatura si governa meglio: la democrazia ha per forza un deficit di governabilità rispetto ad altre forme. idealmente, se l'elettorato (o meglio i suoi rappresentanti) è troppo eterogeneo e non si mette d'accordo allora ci vuole un partito che con il 20% si prende tutto e governa?
Alla fine erano più popolari e democratici il Fascimo e il Nazionalsocialismo, che sorsero proprio in periodi di "ingovernabilità".


----------



## Zosimo2410 (8 Settembre 2020)

markjordan ha scritto:


> un senato + piccolo e' + controllabile , meno rappresentanza del territorio
> x cui meno democrazia



Esatto! Basta comprarne 2 e sei a posto.

Poi con un senatore ogni 300.000 abitanti ci saranno tantissime aree del paese senza rappresentanza.

Il guadagno? Poco e niente, perché a quel punto tutti fanno parte di una commissione, un gruppo é fatto da 5 e quindi si moltiplicheranno i capigruppo.... ci saranno meno senatori, ma piú collaboratori...

La classica legge per dare un contentino in pasto al popolo arrabbiato, ma che alla fine si rivolta solamente contro il popolo.

L’unica riforma, sulla quale si puó concordare o no, ma che avrebbe un senso, é l’abolizione della funzione legislativa di una delle 2 camere.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2020)

Con il Sì, questi poltronai del gov giallorosso vanno a fine legislatura perchè non si può andare al voto prima di una nuova legge elettorale (che sarà concepita per penalizzare la Lega)


----------



## gabri65 (8 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> "Ingovernabilità" è un modo di dire che con una dittatura si governa meglio: la democrazia ha per forza un deficit di governabilità rispetto ad altre forme. idealmente, se l'elettorato (o meglio i suoi rappresentanti) è troppo eterogeneo e non si mette d'accordo allora ci vuole un partito che con il 20% si prende tutto e governa?
> Alla fine erano più popolari e democratici il Fascimo e il Nazionalsocialismo, che sorsero proprio in periodi di "ingovernabilità".



Per certe cose sarei per ritornare alla monarchia. Quello che ci vorrebbe è solo un miracolo o un cataclisma.

La democrazia con gli itagliani non funziona, ed è altamente improbabile trovare un tiranno buono, che abbia a cuore gli interessi dei cittadini.

Ci vorrebbe una dittatura controllata, e non solo per una generazione, ma per due, per fare in modo che chi nasce, lo fa con i giusti criteri e non si rammenti dei "bei tempi". Dittatura non violenta ovviamente, ma con il pugno duro con chi sgarra.

Altrimenti ci barcameneremo fino al collasso in un sistema dove non si sa di chi è la colpa dell'osceno funzionamento della nazione.


----------



## Andre96 (8 Settembre 2020)

Come al solito si fanno le cose per dare il contentino e fare bella figura. Arriverà mai il giorno in cui si poterà avanti un programma equo e non "attira voti"?
Prima di arrivare a questo taglio avrebbero potuto e dovuto fare altre cose, ma hanno preferito partire dalla fine, incredibile. Onestamente sfido a trovare qualcuno che in tutta coscienza mi può dire di non avere dubbi sul cosa votare. Chiaramente chi è disinformato voterà sì, mentre chi si è un po' informato sulla questione farà, giustamente, fatica a decidere. Come dare torto d'altronde... votare sì con la speranza che completino l'opera, senza pensare di aver risolto il problema, uscendone da eroi, o votare no perchè consapevoli per l'appunto che probabilmente questo taglio verrebbe usato come capro espiatorio di tutto il resto?


----------



## Andre96 (8 Settembre 2020)

Aggiungo che ieri sera mi sono visto 2 confronti su Rai 1. Nemmeno quelli "convinti" sono realmente convinti sulla loro posizione.


----------



## Trumpusconi (8 Settembre 2020)

Piuttosto che votare si al referendum brucio la tessera elettorale.
Non ho la minima intenzione di avere un parlamento meno rappresentativo e che ci siano 300 parlamentari in meno non mi cambia assolutamente nulla nella vita quotidiana.
Il fatto che sia sostenuto dai Sammontana non fa che convincermi ulteriormente che sia una sciocchezza.

Per cui, fortissimamente no.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (8 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Per certe cose sarei per ritornare alla monarchia. Quello che ci vorrebbe è solo un miracolo o un cataclisma.
> 
> La democrazia con gli itagliani non funziona, ed è altamente improbabile trovare un tiranno buono, che abbia a cuore gli interessi dei cittadini.
> 
> ...



La democrazia è ancora ad uno stadio primitivo del suo possibile sviluppo, la sua forza infatti sta nella promessa di un governo più giusto, nella speranza che il suffragio universale responsibilizzi e attivi i cittadini. Quindi l'accusare la democrazia di ingovernabilità è un attacco alla democrazia. 
E non stupisce che i promotori siano due partiti che son lontani se non contrari al concetto di democrazia, cioè del rispetto delle idee politiche altrui, del rispetto dell'alternanza, del rispetto dell'esito elettorale.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (8 Settembre 2020)

Qui in Campania tra De Luca e Caldoro quasi preferisco darmi una martellata sulle palle


----------



## 7vinte (13 Settembre 2020)

È uscito un sondaggio clandestino, pubblicato da You Trend, che dà la Ceccardi avanti in un serratissimo testa a testa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È uscito un sondaggio clandestino, pubblicato da You Trend, che dà la Ceccardi avanti in un serratissimo testa a testa



Anche il sondaggio clandestino di Youtrend per l'Emilia dava la Borgonzoni in vantaggio tre giorni prima, ed era tutto vero. Altri due sondaggisti avevano confermato con tweet criptici.
Zingaretti la domenica mattina aveva confidato che la partita era persa.

Poi hanno quasi mobilitato l'esercito per votare nel bolognese e dintorni... mi sa che la storia si ripeterà uguale.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È uscito un sondaggio clandestino, pubblicato da You Trend, che dà la Ceccardi avanti in un serratissimo testa a testa



Andranno al ballottaggio e li conteranno i voti degli elettori 5stelle


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Andranno al ballottaggio e li conteranno i voti degli elettori 5stelle



Se almeno un candidato supera il 40% non c'è ballottaggio, e entrambi i due candidati per i sondaggi sono al di sopra.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È uscito un sondaggio clandestino, pubblicato da You Trend, che dà la Ceccardi avanti in un serratissimo testa a testa



In Toscana non sarebbe nemmeno necessaria una vittoria del CDX. Basterebbe il testa a testa con vittoria (di Pirro) del CSX anche con margine dell'1%. 

Sarebbe il segnale che, perfino in una regione assimilabile alla Corea del Nord in quanto a politica, la gente si è svegliata.

Sarebbe una sconfitta epocale parimenti, e al quel punto il crollo CSX è certo, sarebbe solo questione di tempo. Il CSX andrà nel panico, e ne combinerà una dietro l'altra.


----------



## smallball (13 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se almeno un candidato supera il 40% non c'è ballottaggio, e entrambi i due candidati per i sondaggi sono al di sopra.



Avevo letto untrentanove a 38 perciò lo Avevo scritto,se sono oltre il 40 hai ragione te


----------



## 7vinte (13 Settembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Andranno al ballottaggio e li conteranno i voti degli elettori 5stelle



Il ballottaggio è per chi non supera il 40, non il 50


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> Avevo letto untrentanove a 38 perciò lo Avevo scritto,se sono oltre il 40 hai ragione te



Dipende dal risultato del candidato 5S, per ora pare sia a livelli infimi.

Poi i sondaggi si sa, cambiano in base ai committenti.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2020)

*Notizia incredibile riportata dal Corriere della Sera. Il PD, per non perdere la Toscana, sta organizzando dei pullman per portare a votare anche gli anziani che non se la sentono di uscire di casa. *


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia incredibile riportata dal Corriere della Sera. Il PD, per non perdere la Toscana, sta organizzando dei pullman per portare a votare anche gli anziani che non se la sentono di uscire di casa. *



Ahahahahah tra un pò manderanno a prendere la gente a casa direttamente dall'esercito


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia incredibile riportata dal Corriere della Sera. Il PD, per non perdere la Toscana, sta organizzando dei pullman per portare a votare anche gli anziani che non se la sentono di uscire di casa. *



Ve lo avevo anticipato riportandomi la mia esperienza!
In Emilia hanno fatto questa cosa la domenica mattina delle elezioni. Conosco un'amica militante che l'ha fatto.


----------



## admin (13 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ve lo avevo anticipato riportandomi la mia esperienza!
> In Emilia hanno fatto questa cosa la domenica mattina delle elezioni. Conosco un'amica militante che l'ha fatto.



Ahahahahhahahaha li vanno a prendere con i fucili puntati

Ma tutto ciò è... democratico??


----------



## gabri65 (13 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia incredibile riportata dal Corriere della Sera. Il PD, per non perdere la Toscana, sta organizzando dei pullman per portare a votare anche gli anziani che non se la sentono di uscire di casa. *



Ma non siamo a rischio lockdown? Andate a prendere il voto direttamente a casa, dai.

Servizio anche per quelli del CDX, eh, sempre che paghino il biglietto.

Comunque sul pullman ci sono visori LCD che mandano video di Salveenee e Melona a ciclo continuo, alternate con oscenità naziste della WWII.


----------



## fabri47 (13 Settembre 2020)

Dai che perdono. Io noto che stavolta se la stanno facendo addosso ancora di più. In Emilia, un pò le Sardine, un pò il fatto che c'era Bonaccini candidato uscente che comunque fece bene e non c'era bisogno di cambiare, c'era più sicurezza.


----------



## Raryof (13 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahah tra un pò manderanno a prendere la gente a casa direttamente dall'esercito



Ahahahah come godo!!
Li staccano mentre hanno ancora il tubo attaccato!!! e magari col corona pure!!!!
AHAHAHAH partito fallito, da emiliano mi vergogno quando penso che in qualche maniera stiano cercando di aiutare 'sti schifosi a non perdere una roccaforte come la Toscana.
NON votate pd.


----------



## 7vinte (18 Settembre 2020)

*Come seguire lo spoglio in Tv?

-Sky Tg24 comincerà una lunga maratona dalle 14:30 fino a notte fonda con Instant, Proiezioni e dati a cura di Quorum-You Trend;
-Su Rai 1 Speciale del Tg1 dalle 14:50 fino alle 18, quando prenderà il testimone la Vita in Diretta (che molto probabilmente continuerà ad aggiornare sulle elezioni). A partire dalle 21:25 poi Speciale Porta a Porta-Tg1 con Bruno Vespa;
-Su Rai 2 Speciale Tg2 dalle 18 e dalle 23:10;
-Su Rai 3 Speciale Tg3 dalle 14:50 e dalle 21:25;
-Rete 4 scende in campo con un lungo Speciale di Quarta Repubblica alle 14:50;
-Canale 5 al momento non realizza alcuno speciale, ma forse lo spoglio troverà spazio in Pomeriggio 5; 
-Su La7 lunga No-Stop con Enrico Mentana dalle 14:15.*


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Settembre 2020)

Secondo me le regionali finiranno 3-3, ma il m5s avrà come risultato un pessimo 10% di media tra le 6 regioni.
il referendum risulterà 70-30.


----------



## emamilan99 (18 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> È uscito un sondaggio clandestino, pubblicato da You Trend, che dà la Ceccardi avanti in un serratissimo testa a testa



ahime vincerà giani, i 5stelle pur di non far vincere la destra voteranno la sinistra, sono dei pagliacci


----------



## Alfred Edwards (18 Settembre 2020)

Non so ancora cosa votare per il Referendum. Per le regionali il mio voto è inutile, penso annullerò la scheda. Tanto... abito in Veneto. Secondo me Zaia raggiungerà l'80%.


----------



## Andris (18 Settembre 2020)

*AGCOM ha segnalato Sky,Rai e La7 perchè danno molto più spazio al SI e ad esponenti del governo rispetto al contrario.
Si ordina di riequilibrare la situazione*

cosa vuoi rimediare ormai ?
il guaio è già fatto.
tranquilli,è una democrazia perchè nel PD non candidano nessuno ex di FN
fa niente che mass media siano a livello del Gabon


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Come seguire lo spoglio in Tv?
> 
> -Sky Tg24 comincerà una lunga maratona dalle 14:30 fino a notte fonda con Instant, Proiezioni e dati a cura di Quorum-You Trend;
> -Su Rai 1 Speciale del Tg1 dalle 14:50 fino alle 18, quando prenderà il testimone la Vita in Diretta (che molto probabilmente continuerà ad aggiornare sulle elezioni). A partire dalle 21:25 poi Speciale Porta a Porta-Tg1 con Bruno Vespa;
> ...


Bravo, ottimo lavoro [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION]. Metto nel post principale.


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2020)

Dio mio...


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

Scusate sento parere contrastanti. Voi che ne dite del Referendum? Si o No?


----------



## fabri47 (19 Settembre 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Scusate sento parere contrastanti. Voi che ne dite del Referendum? Si o No?


Inizialmente propendevo per il sì, ma poi ho scoperto che si tratta dell'ennesima presa in giro che non cambia assolutamente nulla se non ai 5 stelle e a sto governicchio che mi augura casa al più presto. Penso proprio di votare no.


----------



## AntaniPioco (19 Settembre 2020)

Votare no, assolutamente


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2020)

Io da ragazzo di 21 anni studente di scienza politica ed appassionato di politica voterò No.


----------



## admin (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio...



Ahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahaahah

Ma che c. abbiamo fatto di male?


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Settembre 2020)

Io voteró sì.ma credo che la vera partita sarà sulla legge elettorale


----------



## Clarenzio (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio...



Ahahahah, è zelig?


----------



## gabri65 (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio...



Non ci hanno più parole.

(semicit.)


----------



## sipno (19 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahahahhaahahahahahahahahaahah
> 
> *Ma che c. abbiamo fatto di male?*





Lo abbiamo votato.

Non io...


----------



## sette (19 Settembre 2020)

Votare NO.


----------



## markjordan (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio...


un italiano vero
un bel si tafazziano x un futuro splendento


----------



## 7vinte (19 Settembre 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> *Come seguire lo spoglio in Tv?
> 
> -Sky Tg24 comincerà una lunga maratona dalle 14:30 fino a notte fonda con Instant, Proiezioni e dati a cura di Quorum-You Trend;
> -Su Rai 1 Speciale del Tg1 dalle 14:50 fino alle 18, quando prenderà il testimone la Vita in Diretta (che molto probabilmente continuerà ad aggiornare sulle elezioni). A partire dalle 21:25 poi Speciale Porta a Porta-Tg1 con Bruno Vespa;
> ...





fabri47 ha scritto:


> Bravo, ottimo lavoro [MENTION=3817]7vinte[/MENTION]. Metto nel post principale.



Ulteriore modifica: lo speciale Tg1 prolungato fino alle 18:45, salta la vita in diretta


----------



## Pamparulez2 (19 Settembre 2020)

Visto adesso il video di gigino. Mi viene da piangere giuro


----------



## emamilan99 (19 Settembre 2020)

che ansia dover aspettare fino lunedì sera per i risultati


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (19 Settembre 2020)

Ma perché si vota in due giorni?


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Notizia incredibile riportata dal Corriere della Sera. Il PD, per non perdere la Toscana, sta organizzando dei pullman per portare a votare anche gli anziani che non se la sentono di uscire di casa. *



In barba alle disposizioni anti-contagio, qualche anziano morto di covid in più che vuoi che sia. Però meglio tenere la Toscana.


----------



## Darren Marshall (19 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dio mio...



Ministro degli esteri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (19 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ministro degli esteri.



Pessima scelta nel video associare i colori rossoneri a questo analfabeta.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (19 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Pessima scelta nel video associare i colori rossoneri a questo analfabeta.



.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2020)

Votato!! Fitto alle Regionali, No al Referendum


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2020)

Ho appena votato, ovviamente no, con voto per Toti/Lega nelle elezioni regionali

Segnalo la totale anarchia sulle norme anti-covid

In entrata della scuola dove vado c'erano una cinquantina di persone ammassate, con la polizia che non chiedeva in nessun modo di distanziarsi. Dentro la sezione nessuno mi ha chiesto né di lavare le mani col gel, né hanno chiesto di stare a due metri per abbassarmi la mascherina, e in uscita c'era un assembramento ancora più enorme che in entrata


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2020)

Mozzarella ancora non ha fatto il discorso sul voto di responsabilità in Toscana?


----------



## AntaniPioco (20 Settembre 2020)

Affluenza discreta considerando che si vota in due giorni, non ci sono differenze così grosse tra regioni che votano anche per le regionali e non.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

*Alle ore 12:00, affluenza del 12%.*


----------



## Ringhio8 (20 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Ho appena votato, ovviamente no, con voto per Toti/Lega nelle elezioni regionali
> 
> Segnalo la totale anarchia sulle norme anti-covid
> 
> In entrata della scuola dove vado c'erano una cinquantina di persone ammassate, con la polizia che non chiedeva in nessun modo di distanziarsi. Dentro la sezione nessuno mi ha chiesto né di lavare le mani col gel, né hanno chiesto di stare a due metri per abbassarmi la mascherina, e in uscita c'era un assembramento ancora più enorme che in entrata



Qui son più gli anziani ad essere un poco sbracati, con la solita scusa del male alle gambe cercano in ogni momento di passare la fila, poi passa uno e a ruota lo seguono gli altri per parlare dei izzac loro. Per il resto direi che non c'è sta gran ressa, parliamo comunque di un piccolo paesino. Ovviamente voto a Zaia, sul referendum ammetto di essermi ricreduto, avrei votato si qualche giorno fa, ma ne ho sentite troppe in giro, quindi ho votato no, ammetto di essere nel dubbio se ho fatto bene o male.


----------



## UDG (20 Settembre 2020)

Io ho votato si e sono Abbruzzese e non vedo il motivo per votare no, dato che tutti quelli che stanno il parlamento ci stanno solo per riempire le loro tasche e non hanno fatto mai nulla per la mia regione, uno addirittura abita nel mio paese.


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Io ho votato si e sono Abbruzzese e non vedo il motivo per votare no, dato che tutti quelli che stanno il parlamento ci stanno solo per riempire le loro tasche e non hanno fatto mai nulla per la mia regione, uno addirittura abita nel mio paese.



Il motivo x votare no é che se vince il si non si può andare alle elezioni a livello nazionale finché non verrà fatta una nuova legge elettorale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2020)

Se Salvini e la Meloni non si fossero tirati una randellata sulle palle, e avessero spinto in modo ufficiale per il no, sarebbe sicuramente finita come per i referendum su Renzi.

Mah, strategia discutibile, fatico a comprendere. Giustificano il loro appoggio traballante al sì con la "coerenza", ma se vuoi fare strada in politica la coerenza non può esistere, è solo per gli sconfitti.
Vedi ascesa di Conte.


----------



## UDG (20 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il motivo x votare no é che se vince il si non si può andare alle elezioni a livello nazionale finché non verrà fatta una nuova legge elettorale.



Scusami cosa c'entra questo referendum con le elezioni?


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)




----------



## claudiop77 (20 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Il motivo x votare no é che se vince il si non si può andare alle elezioni a livello nazionale finché non verrà fatta una nuova legge elettorale.



Ottimo, così si danno una mossa a farla questa legge elettorale. L'opposizione non avrà interesse a fare ostruzionismo.


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Scusami cosa c'entra questo referendum con le elezioni?



Che se cambi il numero di parlamentari poi devi cambiare la legge elettorale altrimenti non si può andare a votare. Il che stando alle tempistiche italiane vuol dire almeno un anno


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2020)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Ottimo, così si danno una mossa a farla questa legge elettorale. L'opposizione non avrà interesse a fare ostruzionismo.



L'opposizione magari no (poi dipende da che tipo di legge viene proposta) ma chi è adesso al governo ha tutto l'interesse a ritardare l'approvazione di una legge italiana.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Settembre 2020)

Ho votato per il No che mi sembra sacrosanto. Il referendum di Renzi era decisamente meglio fatto di questo, e in quel caso fu palesemente un voto di contro al personaggio politico. 

80 milioni di risparmio non giustificano le porcherie che rischiano di poter fare se vince il SI. 

Purtroppo aimè vincerà il si, perché al popolo basta mandare a casa quei fannulloni dei politici.


----------



## UDG (20 Settembre 2020)

mil77 ha scritto:


> Che se cambi il numero di parlamentari poi devi cambiare la legge elettorale altrimenti non si può andare a votare. Il che stando alle tempistiche italiane vuol dire almeno un anno



Perché vorresti rimanere con questa legge elettorale? Se voti no per rimanere con questa legge elettorale non ha senso secondo me . In questo modo questo paese non avrà mai un governo stabile. Deve comandare un solo partito


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2020)

La legge elettorale, se fatta da questo governo e Mattarella, sarà la solita porcata per favorire ingovernabilità, partitini e sconfitti dalle elezioni.


----------



## UDG (20 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La legge elettorale, se fatta da questo governo e Mattarella, sarà la solita porcata per favorire ingovernabilità, partitini e sconfitti dalle elezioni.



Ricordo che tutti hanno votato questa legge e guardate come siamo messi. Vogliamo cambiare l'Italia, allora ci vuole una rivoluzione. Parlare e scrivere su una tastiera non cambierà nulla


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

Andato a votare qualche ora fa. Fratelli d'Italia alle regionali (Caldoro presidente, perciò ammetto di essermi turato un po' il naso ma per andare contro questo governo era un sacrificio che andava fatto) e NO al referendum.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ricordo che tutti hanno votato questa legge e guardate come siamo messi. Vogliamo cambiare l'Italia, allora ci vuole una rivoluzione. Parlare e scrivere su una tastiera non cambierà nulla



Questo referendum è una finta rivoluzione, bandierina politica di incompetenti che cercano disperatamente di recuperare consenso.
Le vere rivoluzioni sono altre, e si fanno su altri temi, sociali ed economici.


----------



## UDG (20 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo referendum è una finta rivoluzione, bandierina politica di incompetenti che cercano disperatamente di recuperare consenso.
> Le vere rivoluzioni sono altre, e si fanno su altri temi, sociali ed economici.



Non è con questo referendum che il m5s prende consensi, anche perché ormai è finito. Non c'è nessun partito che può governare in Italia ora come ora. Perché a nessuno interessa il bene del paese


----------



## vota DC (20 Settembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Ho votato per il No che mi sembra sacrosanto. Il referendum di Renzi era decisamente meglio fatto di questo, e in quel caso fu palesemente un voto di contro al personaggio politico.
> 
> 80 milioni di risparmio non giustificano le porcherie che rischiano di poter fare se vince il SI.
> 
> Purtroppo aimè vincerà il si, perché al popolo basta mandare a casa quei fannulloni dei politici.



Non ne sono sicuro, nel referendum di Renzi erano presenti tutti i fetish che Berlusconi aveva vagamente proposto ma non aveva osato provare a cambiare la costituzione, roba tra l'altro tirata fuori da Licio Gelli. Renzi ha fatto solo da volto presentabile (all'epoca era ancora popolare) per tirare fuori una roba indigesta che in qualsiasi altra annata sarebbe stata etichettata come fascista e sovversiva.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

Per Youtrend, almeno stando ai commenti di twitter, pare che il cdx finirà seriamente alla Toscana, mentre la Puglia al centrosinistra e non alla destra come si vociferava.


----------



## 7vinte (20 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per Youtrend, almeno stando ai commenti di twitter, pare che il cdx finirà seriamente alla Toscana, mentre la Puglia al centrosinistra e non alla destra come si vociferava.



Per me Puglia al CDX


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

*Affluenza alle 19:00 al 30,2%.*


----------



## mil77 (20 Settembre 2020)

UDG ha scritto:


> Perché vorresti rimanere con questa legge elettorale? Se voti no per rimanere con questa legge elettorale non ha senso secondo me . In questo modo questo paese non avrà mai un governo stabile. Deve comandare un solo partito



Ma é il principio che é diverso...questo refendum é stato fatto solo x non far andare gli italiani a votare a breve...perché di fatto se vince il si x almeno 2 anni non si andrà a votare.


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

*Youtrend ha diffuso una foto che indica un menù con scritto the verde (che indicherebbe la Lega e quindi la Ceccardi), poi tisana al crisantemo (che indicherebbe Giani e quindi il PD), due bacchette attaccate e con sotto a tutto scritto 2,00€ (indicherebbero i due punti di distacco tra i due candidati). Stando alle varie interpretazioni date dagli utenti sui social, la Ceccardi starebbe sopra Giani di due punti.*


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Youtrend ha diffuso una foto che indica un menù con scritto the verde (che indicherebbe la Lega e quindi la Ceccardi), poi tisana al crisantemo (che indicherebbe Giani e quindi il PD), due bacchette attaccate e con sotto a tutto scritto 2,00€ (indicherebbero i due punti di distacco tra i due candidati). Stando alle varie interpretazioni date dagli utenti sui social, la Ceccardi starebbe sopra Giani di due punti.*


*Ecco la foto:
*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Swaitak (20 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Affluenza alle 19:00 al 30,2%.*



pensavo peggio, fortuna che ci sono le regionali.. da me c'erano numero 5 persone in tutta la scuola


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

Vi hanno chiesto un documento di identità?
Se non lo chiedono, che significa?
Che posso andare a votare di nuovo? Due volte?
O che posso mandare qualcun'altro con la mia scheda?
O che il mio voto sarà dichiarato nullo perchè non c'è associato un documento di identità?
Cioè scremano i votanti, selezionando i sospetti?


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Vi hanno chiesto un documento di identità?
> Se non lo chiedono, che significa?
> Che posso andare a votare di nuovo? Due volte?
> O che posso mandare qualcun'altro con la mia scheda?
> ...


Ah guarda, nel mio paese del casertano non la chiedono MAI. Oggi per esempio gliel'ho dovuta dare io, perchè preferisco sempre stare in regola.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Youtrend ha diffuso una foto che indica un menù con scritto the verde (che indicherebbe la Lega e quindi la Ceccardi), poi tisana al crisantemo (che indicherebbe Giani e quindi il PD), due bacchette attaccate e con sotto a tutto scritto 2,00€ (indicherebbero i due punti di distacco tra i due candidati). Stando alle varie interpretazioni date dagli utenti sui social, la Ceccardi starebbe sopra Giani di due punti.*



Avevano fatto un giochetto simile con la Borgonzoni durante la giornata di sabato pre-elezioni.
Era vero, da quel che mi aveva detto gente informata.
Ma il risultato fu chiamare le armate rosse in massa per ribaltare il risultato. E guarda caso, si vota anche domani...


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah guarda, nel mio paese del casertano non la chiedono MAI. Oggi per esempio gliel'ho dovuta dare io, perchè preferisco sempre stare in regola.



Ho proprio l'impressione che qualcuno potrebbe votare più volte...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> Ho proprio l'impressione che qualcuno potrebbe votare più volte...


Aspetta però, la tessera elettorale la chiedono? A me quella sì, è da lì che controllano tutto e comunque si segnano la persona che va a votare.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (20 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Aspetta però, la tessera elettorale la chiedono? A me quella sì, è da lì che controllano tutto e comunque si segnano la persona che va a votare.



La tessera l'han chiesta, ci mancherebbe, ma non controllano che chi la esibisce sia effettivamente quella persona. Potevo mandarci qualcun altro...


----------



## fabri47 (20 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La tessera l'han chiesta, ci mancherebbe, ma non controllano che chi la esibisce sia effettivamente quella persona. Potevo mandarci qualcun altro...


Sì certo, in ogni caso è una cosa grave. Io, per coscienza, do sempre tutti i documenti appena mi presento lì.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Settembre 2020)

FiglioDelDioOdino ha scritto:


> La tessera l'han chiesta, ci mancherebbe, ma non controllano che chi la esibisce sia effettivamente quella persona. Potevo mandarci qualcun altro...



E' una inosservanza grave non controllare che tu effettivamentre sia quella persona, ma in ogni caso c'è un solo voto per tessera. La stessa persona può andare a votare due volte, ma con tessere elettorali diverse.

E in questo scenario anche fornissero il documento della persona in questione non credo si mettano a fare controlli approfonditi sulla foto per verificare l'identità esatta.


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Avevano fatto un giochetto simile con la Borgonzoni durante la giornata di sabato pre-elezioni.
> Era vero, da quel che mi aveva detto gente informata.
> Ma il risultato fu chiamare le armate rosse in massa per ribaltare il risultato. E guarda caso, si vota anche domani...



Espugnare toscana ed emilia è impossibile, già solo arrivare in quei territori a giocare la partita è tanto..

Qualcuno poi mi spiega perché solo in Toscana è previsto il balottagio?


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Youtrend ha diffuso una foto che indica un menù con scritto the verde (che indicherebbe la Lega e quindi la Ceccardi), poi tisana al crisantemo (che indicherebbe Giani e quindi il PD), due bacchette attaccate e con sotto a tutto scritto 2,00€ (indicherebbero i due punti di distacco tra i due candidati). Stando alle varie interpretazioni date dagli utenti sui social, la Ceccardi starebbe sopra Giani di due punti.*



Firenze sta votando a ritmo serrato con anche 10 punti di vantaggio sulle altre provincie, è irreale che vinca la ceccardi.

L'anno scorso per le comunali di Firenze il cdx prese il 25%, tanto per dire, e sono centinaia di migliaia di voti di distacco che non saranno compensati altrove.

Secondo me la sinistra vincerà con 5/6 punti di vantaggio, ed è comunque un risultato pessimo per loro


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2020)

che branco di capre i toscani... già li vedo festeggiare come se avessero vinto qualcosa.
chissà quanti magheggi si stanno inventando.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Sono veramente curioso. Comunque i risultati del referendum si sapranno per primi, poco dopo le 15:00 mi sa.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono veramente curioso. Comunque i risultati del referendum si sapranno per primi, poco dopo le 15:00 mi sa.



Dipende. Mi immagino il Nord con testa a testa, e il Sud a favore del si ma con bassa affluenza, e con voto estero per il no.

La vittoria del si forse sarà indiscutibile subito, ma per le proporzioni bisognerà attendere qualche ora


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Dipende. Mi immagino il Nord con testa a testa, e il Sud a favore del si ma con bassa affluenza, e con voto estero per il no.
> 
> La vittoria del si forse sarà indiscutibile subito, ma per le proporzioni bisognerà attendere qualche ora


Il si se vince, lo farà di poco. Il no lo vedo molto pubblicizzato sui social ed anche dalle mie parti.


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2020)

Dagli ultimi dati che ho dovrebbe essere un 4-2 tirato con vittoria di giani di poco.. ma Fitto sembra in vantaggio di meno rispetto al previsto... da non escludere un 3-3 assurdo


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Dagli ultimi dati che ho dovrebbe essere un 4-2 tirato con vittoria di giani di poco.. ma Fitto sembra in vantaggio di meno rispetto al previsto... da non escludere un 3-3 assurdo


Ho letto l'intervista di una di Repubblica che dice che pure se vota Firenze in massa, la battaglia sarà sul filo di lana, perchè Pisa voterà in massa per Ceccardi o qualcosa del genere e quindi non ci sarà un Emilia Romagna 2.0. Vedremo!


----------



## Julian4674 (21 Settembre 2020)

secondo me la Toscana sarà ancora dem, impossibile mandarli via. Vincerà Giani di poco, ma vincerà. Per me però è già un successo arrivare a giocarsela su feudi rossi, dove prima le percentuali erano bulgare
Il si invece vincerà e con ampio margine
Stasera dovremo sorbirci i sorrisoni dei giallorossi (e purtroppo non sono i romanisti) a reti unificate


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Julian4674 ha scritto:


> secondo me la Toscana sarà ancora dem, impossibile mandarli via. Vincerà Giani di poco, ma vincerà. Per me però è già un successo arrivare a giocarsela su feudi rossi, dove prima le percentuali erano bulgare
> Il si invece vincerà e con ampio margine
> Stasera dovremo sorbirci i sorrisoni dei giallorossi (e purtroppo non sono i romanisti) a reti unificate


Temo pure io di sì. Un peccato, perchè basterebbe poco per arrivare anche solo ad una mezza goduria.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*YouTrend diffonde una foto di una notizia, che dà l'Empoli (che sarebbe Giani) che in extremis fa 2-1 sul Pisa (Ceccardi).*


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2020)

In regioni come la Toscana, secondo me, andrebbe posta sotto sorveglianza anche la regolarità dei voti e degli scrutini.


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Temo pure io di sì. Un peccato, perchè basterebbe poco per arrivare anche solo ad una mezza goduria.



Le province di centrodestra come massa, Lucca, Grosseto hanno dati di affluenza bassi rispetto a Firenze, dove la mobilitazione antifassista non fallisce mai un colpo.
In controtendenza Livorno, che ha un dato più basso rispetto a Firenze

In Emilia successe la stessa cosa con Piacenza e Ferrara, e con Bologna libera di mollare 200.000 voti di distacco da sola rispetto a tutta la regione


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Le province di centrodestra come massa, Lucca, Grosseto hanno dati di affluenza bassi rispetto a Firenze, dove la mobilitazione antifassista non fallisce mai un colpo.
> *In controtendenza Livorno*, che ha un dato più basso rispetto a Firenze
> 
> In Emilia successe la stessa cosa con Piacenza e Ferrara, e con Bologna libera di mollare 200.000 voti di distacco da sola rispetto a tutta la regione


Speriamo in questo dato di Livorno...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo in questo dato di Livorno...



La sola Firenze è più che sufficiente per far vincere Giani anche senza tutto il resto della regione. E aggiungici anche Prato

A gennaio in Emilia bonaccini ha vinto di 190.000 voti, che è esattamente il distacco di Bologna e provincia tra bonaccini e borgonzoni


----------



## milanhearts (21 Settembre 2020)

Da fonti amiche politiche, 3 a 3. Veneto Liguria e Marche acentrodestra e Toscana, Campania e Puglia al centrosinistra.
Aggiungo, mi dicono 6 punti di vantaggio di Giani su Ceccardi


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Settembre 2020)

La cosa incredibile è che un 3-3, ossia la sx che perde una regione, sarebbe vista come un trionfo da pd e amici. Ma sarebbe comunque
Una sconfitta. Ma è una realtà distorta. Questi anche con un 4-2 dal sapore di schiaffo festeggerebbero. Forse forse con un impossibile 5-1 si farebbero qualche domanda


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2020)

La Meloni con fitto ha fatto un errore imperdonabile che merita di pagare malamente. Se davvero perde, ha regalato la vittoria al peggior governatore di regione in Italia dopo Zingaretti


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> Da fonti amiche politiche, 3 a 3. Veneto Liguria e Marche acentrodestra e Toscana, Campania e Puglia al centrosinistra.
> Aggiungo, mi dicono 6 punti di vantaggio di Giani su Ceccardi



L'80% dei sinistroidi che voterà e ha votato per quel partito fallito e anti italiano ha a malapena la terza media, ad oggi è così tra 20 anni chissà.
Per capirci, chi vota a sinistra non sa usare il computer, non si informa, tutto lì, partito vecchio, pensiero politico antifascista, voti facili da parte degli analfabeti funzionali.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

milanhearts ha scritto:


> Da fonti amiche politiche, 3 a 3. Veneto Liguria e Marche acentrodestra e Toscana, Campania e Puglia al centrosinistra.
> Aggiungo, mi dicono 6 punti di vantaggio di Giani su Ceccardi


Eh niente, il governo durerà fino a chissà quanto....Stasera tutti i maiali al potere saranno contenti di esultare.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Meloni con fitto ha fatto un errore imperdonabile che merita di pagare malamente. Se davvero perde, ha regalato la vittoria al peggior governatore di regione in Italia dopo Zingaretti


E perchè, parlando di tutto il cdx, con Caldoro in Campania? Pure una mummia sarebbe stata più credibile. Abbiamo un opposizione che si tira continuamente la zappa sui piedi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

L'indizio del menù di ieri, a pensarci bene, indicava 3-3 ( i prezzi del té)
Con 2 "coperto" sicuri, cioè Veneto e Campania.



milanhearts ha scritto:


> Da fonti amiche politiche, 3 a 3. Veneto Liguria e Marche acentrodestra e Toscana, Campania e Puglia al centrosinistra.
> Aggiungo, mi dicono 6 punti di vantaggio di Giani su Ceccardi



Come pensavo, si ripeterebbe l'identica storia tra Bonaccini e Borgonzoni (anche lì finì con 6 punti)
Leggero vantaggio della destra nei sondaggii clandestini per spronare le truppe a votare, in questo caso con Firenze al posto di Bologna.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Minzolini: "Da un’attenta lettura delle affluenza alle urne nelle varie province toscane si ha la netta sensazione che Pd e Cgil abbiano portato alle urne anche chi ha partecipato alla rivoluzione d’ottobre...e magari non si è ancora accorto che è finita."*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> L'indizio del menù di ieri, a pensarci bene, indicava 3-3 ( i prezzi del té)
> Con 2 "coperto" sicuri, cioè Veneto e Campania.
> 
> 
> ...


In quelle regioni è impossibile vincere, a meno che non succeda uno scandalo tipo in Umbria, dove tutta la gente si era proprio incapata di cambiare.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Tra 5 minuti primi exit poll. Diretta su Rai 1, Rete 4, La7 e SkyTG24.*


----------



## milanhearts (21 Settembre 2020)

INSTANTPOLL affaritialiani.it

QUESTE SONO DECISE

*VENETO*: *ZAIA*: 70,9-74,9%
*LIGURIA*: *TOTI*: 52,4-56,4%
*CAMPANIA*: *DE LUCA*: 49,4-53,4%

APERTE

*MARCHE*: *ACQUAROLI*: 45,3-49,3%; *MANGIALARDI*: 35,1-39,1%
*PUGLIA*: *FITTO*: 38,3-42,3%; *EMILIANO*: 38,2-42,2%


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*LA7 Exit poll: Giani in vantaggio su Ceccardi di 3 punti.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Exit poll Noto per TG1: Si in vantaggio tra il 60,0 ed il 64%. No tra il 36,0 ed il 40,0%.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*La7: Testa a testa in Puglia fino all'ultimo voto. De Luca stravince e fa più della somma tra Caldoro e Ciarambino.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*La7: Toti supera il 50% e Sansa dietro di 15 punti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Exit poll Noto per TG1: Si in vantaggio tra il 60,0 ed il 64%. No tra il 36,0 ed il 40,0%.*



Sorprendente risultato del NO, qualche mese fa non arrivava al 15%.
Masochismo di Lega e Meloni a non supportare ufficialmente il NO.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*La7: Acquaroli (cdx) molto avanti ed irraggiungibile per Mangialardi (csx).*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*La7: Zaia oltre il 70%.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Exit poll La7 referendum: Sì tra il 65 ed il 68%.*


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2020)

Ma pure quello sgorbio di Scalfrotto si è candidato?? ahahahhaahhahahahaha


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sorprendente risultato del NO, qualche mese fa non arrivava al 15%.
> Masochismo di Lega e Meloni a non supportare ufficialmente il NO.


Opposizione ridicola.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*La7: Giani tra il 43,5% e 47,5% e Ceccardi tra il 40 ed il 44%. Mentana: "Exit poll in linea con quelli della Rai e non si può ancora dichiarare un vincitore in Toscana".

In Puglia pareggio tra Fitto ed Emiliano tra il 43% ed il 47%.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La7: Giani tra il 43,5% e 47,5% e Ceccardi tra il 40 ed il 44%. Mentana: "Exit poll in linea con quelli della Rai e non si può ancora dichiarare un vincitore in Toscana".
> 
> In Puglia pareggio tra Fitto ed Emiliano tra il 43% ed il 47%.*



Fitto impresentabile, altro masochismo far vincere lo squallido listone minestrone di Emiliano. Sembra lo facciano apposta.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Per poco il PD non vince più regioni per l'incapacità dell'opposizione. LOL.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Su twitter ho visto il post di una che dice che all'exit poll i leghisti in Toscana dicevano, per scherzo, di aver votato PD. Speriamo...Anche se magari sarà una minoranza irrilevante.


----------



## willcoyote85 (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> E perchè, parlando di tutto il cdx, con Caldoro in Campania? Pure una mummia sarebbe stata più credibile. Abbiamo un opposizione che si tira continuamente la zappa sui piedi.



perchè lo fanno apposta a perdere!!!


----------



## milanhearts (21 Settembre 2020)

Comunali, dagli exitpoll
*Il Cdx prende Bolzano e Lecco*
Venezia,Arezzo, Chieti, Matera restano al cdx
Trento e Mantova rimangono al csx


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2020)

Tra un pò a Firenze inizieranno ad intonare Bella Ciao con le Sardelle in piazza e la parata di partigiani


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2020)

La Toscana è inespugnabile...


----------



## admin (21 Settembre 2020)

smallball ha scritto:


> La Toscana è inespugnabile...



In Toscana e in Emilia vincerebbe anche Hitler se candidato col simbolo del PD.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sorprendente risultato del NO, qualche mese fa non arrivava al 15%.
> Masochismo di Lega e Meloni a non supportare ufficialmente il NO.



alla fine sarà un 80-20 come ampiamente previsto. 
Concordo pienamente con te, Lega e Meloni per non far sgarbo a nessuno si sono defilati.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

Qual'è la situazione in Toscana?


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qual'è la situazione in Toscana?



Bella ciao ha vinto.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bella ciao ha vinto.



Ufficiale? Ero rimasto a pochi punti di distacco per ora...


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qual'è la situazione in Toscana?



E' tragica chiaramente.

Voi non vi rendete conto, la Toscana è di gran lunga peggio dell'Emilia. Altro che roccaforte, sarà l'ultima regione, in caso, a cedere. Ma non succederà mai, qui sarebbero buoni a chiedere la secessione piuttosto. E' tutto, ma proprio tutto, in mano ai pidioti.

Le "case del popolo".
Le case del degrado e degli intrallazzi, altro che.

Ed io purtroppo ci vivo. Orgoglioso di non esservi nato.


----------



## bmb (21 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> E' tragica chiaramente.
> 
> Voi non vi rendete conto, la Toscana è di gran lunga peggio dell'Emilia. Altro che roccaforte, sarà l'ultima regione, in caso, a cedere. Ma non succederà mai, qui sarebbero buoni a chiedere la secessione piuttosto. E' tutto, ma proprio tutto, in mano ai pidioti.
> 
> ...



Io spero sempre chiedano l'indipendenza. Un bello Stato di nome Toscana con bandiera rossa monocolore e un "bella ciao" come inno nazionale.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ufficiale? Ero rimasto a pochi punti di distacco per ora...



Ma cosa vuoi che cambi lì, si sono mossi in massa, chi non aveva la terza media ha votato come doveva votare.
Questa è l'ufficialità.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Un altra volta i fatti hanno dimostrato che Internet è un luogo a parte che vive di convinzioni tutte sue completamente distanti dalla realtà. 

Non mi meraviglierei se ad andare ad elezioni Conte dovesse prendere il 30% con un suo partito o con i 5 stelle.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un altra volta i fatti hanno dimostrato che Internet è un luogo a parte che vive di convinzioni tutte sue completamente distanti dalla realtà.
> 
> Non mi meraviglierei se ad andare ad elezioni Conte dovesse prendere il 30% con un suo partito o con i 5 stelle.



Non vorrei dire ma i 5S praticamente sono stati spazzati via.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non vorrei dire ma i 5S praticamente sono stati spazzati via.



io parlavo del si/no , comunque occhio a darli morti che poi arrivano le elezioni e si prendono un 20%.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> io parlavo del si/no , comunque occhio a darli morti che poi arrivano le elezioni e si prendono un 20%.



Se i voti fossero secchiate d'acqua (in piena faccia) in pubblica piazza Giggino sarebbe premiere con pieni poteri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un altra volta i fatti hanno dimostrato che Internet è un luogo a parte che vive di convinzioni tutte sue completamente distanti dalla realtà.
> 
> Non mi meraviglierei se ad andare ad elezioni Conte dovesse prendere il 30% con un suo partito o con i 5 stelle.



Peccato che Internet e Twitter siano proprio il luogo dove Conte viene idolatrato.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (21 Settembre 2020)

a quanto pare ha vinto il si. 

Male male, ma ampiamente previsto


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> a quanto pare ha vinto il si.
> 
> Male male, ma ampiamente previsto


Ma ovvio, fin dall'inizio era oltre il 60% ed ora sta pure un pò allungando. Colpa delle opposizioni in ogni caso, inutile dare le colpe a chi ci governa qui.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Peccato che Internet e Twitter siano proprio il luogo dove Conte viene idolatrato.



Guarda Toby io ho Twitter e vedo esattamente il contrario, sotto ogni post ci sono orde di tifosi del Capitanoh!1! che lo insultano anche se ha salvato una bambina dalla bufera. 

A me non frega niente di nessuno sia chiaro, mi riferivo al fatto che qui si leggono pareri che poi non coincidono mai con i risultati delle elezioni o dei referendum. 

Poi facciamo come vogliono, io comunque i soldi a casa per dar da mangiare al mio bambino li devo portare lo stesso quindi frega meno di zero di tutti.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Un altra volta i fatti hanno dimostrato che Internet è un luogo a parte che vive di convinzioni tutte sue completamente distanti dalla realtà.
> 
> Non mi meraviglierei se ad andare ad elezioni Conte dovesse prendere il 30% con un suo partito o con i 5 stelle.



nel senso che internet in Italia dai cittadini diciamo "maturi" è utilizzato quasi esclusivamente per cazzeggiare e non seriamente ?
ne avevamo già coscienza da anni,non a caso Grillo vorrebbe togliere loro il voto considerandoli disinformati.
stiamo parlando di quelli che ne fanno uso,poi ci sono milioni che non sanno neanche cosa sia internet

non ci voleva molto a immaginare l'esito finale.
se chiedi di tagliare ovviamente la gente dice sì,come disse sì ad eliminare i finanziamenti pubblici ai partiti.
quello che le persone in grande parte non sanno è la necessita' di certi accorgimenti affinchè la riforma si compia senza discriminare certi territori.
al momento non ci sono,quindi la gente sta dando fiducia al buio che li faranno.
la fiducia a quelli che hanno messo i rimborsi elettorali invece dei finanziamenti,giusto per dire.


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Settembre 2020)

Occhio che qui dopo aver paventato per settimane un possibile 5-1 si profila un possibile 3-3 e se Zaia piazza un risultato personale nettissimo qualche riflessione in seno alla Lega potrebbe aprirsi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Guarda Toby io ho Twitter e vedo esattamente il contrario, sotto ogni post ci sono orde di tifosi del Capitanoh!1! che lo insultano anche se ha salvato una bambina dalla bufera.
> 
> A me non frega niente di nessuno sia chiaro, mi riferivo al fatto che qui si leggono pareri che poi non coincidono mai con i risultati delle elezioni o dei referendum.
> 
> Poi facciamo come vogliono, io comunque i soldi a casa per dar da mangiare al mio bambino li devo portare lo stesso quindi frega meno di zero di tutti.



Ma se fino a un mese fa Conte era dio d'Italia con orde di encomi su Twitter e impennata esponenziale di like?

Dai, Lollo, lascia stare. Andiamo oltre.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Prime proiezioni del 2%. In Toscana, Giani (csx) al 48,5% e Ceccardi (cdx) al 39,8%.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Marche: Acquaroli (cdx) al 44% e csx al 38%.*


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Qual'è la situazione in Toscana?



in Toscana sta renzi insieme,da solo il pd non ce l'avrebbe fatta.
nella sua regione il bomba può avere anche la doppia cifra,è il suo ultimo lercio rifugio

ad Arezzo,unico capoluogo al voto comunale,pare stia vincendo il candidato di centro-destra
sindaco che avrebbe il secondo mandato.
e non è il primo capoluogo tolto da anni al centro-sinistra,ma certe province non mollano


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Marche: Acquaroli (cdx) al 44% e csx al 38%.*



Quindi finisce 4-2 o sbaglio?


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi finisce 4-2 o sbaglio?


Manca l'incognita Puglia.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi finisce 4-2 o sbaglio?



Dipende dalla Puglia che pare molto incerta


----------



## Dexter (21 Settembre 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quindi finisce 4-2 o sbaglio?


Quindi una vittoria netta della sinistra  (secondo loro) 
Bello nascondersi dietro al referendum per mascherare la disfatta politica, finalmente, del movimento e in parte del Pd


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2020)

3-3: "Abbiamo allontanato il pericolo di ritorno all'odio fascista".

4-2: "Chiaramente abbiamo sofferto misure impopolari per il lockdown, ma gli italiani lo hanno riconosciuto e ce ne saranno grati in futuro, il resto è voto di protesta a causa della pressione sanitaria. E' semmai una grande vittoria, con il cdx al governo durante la pandemia sarebbe stato un 6-0 per noi."


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Proiezioni Puglia: Emiliano (csx) 46% e Fitto (cdx) 40%. *


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezioni Puglia: Emiliano (csx) 46% e Fitto (cdx) 40%. *



Bella ciao ha stravinto le regionali.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Bella ciao ha stravinto le regionali.


Fin dall'inizio dubitavo sulla Puglia. E infatti...


----------



## AntaniPioco (21 Settembre 2020)

La Meloni ha regalato la Puglia alla sinistra impuntandosi su un candidato improponibile, vergognosa


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> La Meloni ha regalato la Puglia alla sinistra impuntandosi su un candidato improponibile, vergognosa


Il difetto della destra, rispetto alla sinistra, è che non si è mai veramente riformata. Renzi 6 anni fa, fece fuori tutti i vecchietti del partito. Il cdx va ancora appresso a Berlusconi. LOL. Poi chiaro, per me se ne possono tutti andare a quel paese. La verità è che quest'opposizione non ha così tanta voglia veramente a far fuori la maggioranza da questo paese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il difetto della destra, rispetto alla sinistra, è che non si è mai veramente riformata. Renzi 6 anni fa, fece fuori tutti i vecchietti del partito. Il cdx va ancora appresso a Berlusconi. LOL. Poi chiaro, per me se ne possono tutti andare a quel paese. La verità è che quest'opposizione non ha così tanta voglia veramente a far fuori la maggioranza da questo paese.



Per quanto ovviamente mi dispiaccia la vittoria di un pagliaccio come Emiliano e l'inevitabile rafforzamento dei criminali al governo (che tanto la poltrona non la mollavano nemmeno con un 6-0), il risultato della Puglia mi dà soddisfazione.

La capiranno finalmente di abbandonare le mummie di Arcore e metterci una pietra sopra per sempre? Ben le sta alla Meloni.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per quanto ovviamente mi dispiaccia la vittoria di Emiliano e l'inevitabile rafforzamento dei criminali al governo, il risultato della Puglia mi dà soddisfazione.
> 
> La capiranno finalmente di abbandonare le mummie di Arcore e metterci una pietra sopra per sempre? Ben le sta alla Meloni.


Ma pure in Campania eh (scelta scelleratissima, oscurata solo dal grandissimo consenso di De Luca che avrebbe battuto chiunque, anche se forse non con tutto quel margine). Ricandidare Caldoro è come pensare di andare a governare ripresentando Berlusconi premier.


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per quanto ovviamente mi dispiaccia la vittoria di un pagliaccio come Emiliano e l'inevitabile rafforzamento dei criminali al governo (che tanto la poltrona non la mollavano nemmeno con un 6-0), il risultato della Puglia mi dà soddisfazione.
> 
> La capiranno finalmente di abbandonare le mummie di Arcore e metterci una pietra sopra per sempre? Ben le sta alla Meloni.



Il punto è la destra non è più credibile non solo nelle mummie ma anche in quello che dovrebbero essere i suoi leader. Per la destra o zaia o morte politica.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Proiezioni Puglia: Emiliano (csx) 46% e Fitto (cdx) 40%. *



la prima proiezione pugliese smentisce il testa a testa che si è sempre raccontato.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> Il punto è la destra non è più credibile non solo nelle mummie ma anche in quello che dovrebbero essere i suoi leader. Per la destra o zaia o morte politica.


Zaia forse è troppo filoeuropeista, però quantomeno ha dimostrato di saper governare e poi sempre meglio di Casalino e del suo burattino Conte.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Proiezioni Campania: De Luca (csx) sfiora il 60% e Caldoro (cdx) al 18%. Ciarambino (M5S) all'11%.*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Minzolini a Quarta Repubblica: "La destra va riformata. In Campania e Puglia si è presentata con governatori di 10 anni fa".*


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Minzolini a Quarta Repubblica: "La destra va riformata. In Campania e Puglia si è presentata con governatori di 10 anni fa".*


Perfino un ex berlusconiano di ferro come lui ci è arrivato.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Minzolini a Quarta Repubblica: "La destra va riformata. In Campania e Puglia si è presentato con governatori di 10 anni fa".*



anche Emiliano e De Luca sono politici di professione,per loro vale lo stesso discorso.

Emiliano 10 anni a Bari,5 alla regione
De Luca 17 anni a Salerno,5 alla regione,7 in parlamento

non è rinnovamento,è solo aver avuto più tempo per clientele avendo appoggio centristi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Minzolini a Quarta Repubblica: "La destra va riformata. In Campania e Puglia si è presentata con governatori di 10 anni fa".*



Diciamo che qui è stata la Meloni a impuntarsi, e Salvini era contrario. Si erano anche abbastanza scannati dietro le quinte.
Quindi, in questo caso, Salvini era stato politicamente più arguto della Meloni.



Andris ha scritto:


> anche Emiliano e De Luca sono politici di professione,per loro vale lo stesso discorso.
> 
> Emiliano 10 anni a Bari,5 alla regione
> De Luca 17 anni a Salerno,5 alla regione,7 in parlamento
> ...



Anche questo è vero.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> anche Emiliano e De Luca sono politici di professione,per loro vale lo stesso discorso.
> 
> Emiliano 10 anni a Bari,5 alla regione
> De Luca 17 anni a Salerno,5 alla regione,7 in parlamento
> ...


Caldoro era già stato scartato contro De Luca, perchè ricandidarlo? Fitto era onestamente un candidato pessimo.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Caldoro era già stato scartato contro De Luca, perchè ricandidarlo? Fitto era onestamente un candidato pessimo.



De Luca ha perso la prima volta nel 2010 contro Caldoro,perchè nel 2015 ci ha riprovato appoggiato ?
perchè hanno deciso i centristi,come ti dissi in un vecchio thread


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2020)

Come volevasi dimostrare...
3-3 netto
pd primo partito
Grazie Salvini. la colpa è solo tua.. dal 35% delle europe al 20 % di oggi


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> De Luca ha perso la prima volta nel 2010 contro Caldoro,perchè nel 2015 ci ha riprovato appoggiato ?
> perchè hanno deciso i centristi,come ti dissi in un vecchio thread


Si, ma De Luca non era mai andato al potere. Caldoro ci è andato ed ha fatto disastri, oltre ad essere uno dei principali responsabili della terra dei fuochi.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, ma De Luca non era mai andato al potere. Caldoro ci è andato ed ha fatto disastri, oltre ad essere uno dei principali responsabili della terra dei fuochi.



terra dei fuochi esiste dagli anni ottanta secondo le rivelazioni dei pentiti di camorra

per me De Luca e Emiliano hanno un certo consenso anche personale perchè sono degli ibridi che possono prendere i voti non solo da persone di sinistra.
Emiliano non ha più neanche la tessera del partito da due anni essendo vietato dal 2018 per un magistrato.
strizza da sempre l'occhio al PD,ci scommetto che molti abbiano votato M5S ma Emiliano governatore.

per dire se nelle elezioni precedenti avessero fatto Vendola contro Fitto,già si paventata il suo nome in passato,credo che avrebbe vinto il salentino


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> terra dei fuochi esiste dagli anni ottanta secondo le rivelazioni dei pentiti di camorra
> 
> per me *De Luca e Emiliano hanno un certo consenso anche personale perchè sono degli ibridi che possono prendere i voti non solo da persone di sinistra.
> *Emiliano non ha più neanche la tessera del partito da due anni essendo vietato dal 2018 per un magistrato.


Sicuramente, ma concorderai con me che la prossima volta non puoi cercarli di affrontarli con le mummie.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Quindi mi confermate che il capitone è stato umiliato da Zaia ? Cos’ha preso la lega il 12%? 

Lo dico da una vita, Zaia è l uomo giusto non il FelpaPig.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, ma concorderai con me che la prossima volta non puoi cercarli di affrontarli con le mummie.



dopo Emiliano al 99% il PD andrà su Decaro,forte di due mandati a Bari,per ricalcare l'esperienza del magistrato.
lui però è molto schierato a sinistra.


----------



## BossKilla7 (21 Settembre 2020)

I risultati di certe regioni dimostrano come le cosche rosse siano ancora molto presenti. Anche le Marche dove doveva essere una vittoria schiacciante invece lo scarto non è poi così ampio. Male. Qualcuno si faccia un esame di coscienza perché l’anno prossimo si va al voto nelle più importanti città italiane. Basta pagliacciate ed ex berlusconiani

Contento per il referendum. I 5 stelle nonostante festeggino, sono ancora vivi per inerzia


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

*Maria Giovanna Maglie (giornalista nota per le sue idee di destra) durissima a Quarta Repubblica: "Caldoro? Ma a chi gli è venuto in mente di candidarlo? Si sapeva che rispetto a De Luca, sarebbe stato in difficoltà. Fitto? Non era il caso di cercare qualcosa di nuovo? Non era meglio prendere personaggi più freschi?".*


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

*Mentana a la7:

"I sondaggi che non potevamo rivelare davano Fitto in vantaggio"*


i venduti a cinque stelle


----------



## Cenzo (21 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mentana a la7:
> 
> "I sondaggi che non potevamo rivelare davano Fitto in vantaggio"*
> 
> ...



Emiliano avrebbe vinto contro qualsiasi candidato del centro destra per il modo in cui ha gestito l’emergenza Covid. Le elezioni le ha vinto li.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Emiliano avrebbe vinto contro qualsiasi candidato del centro destra per il modo in cui ha gestito l’emergenza Covid. Le elezioni le ha vinto li.



quindi non si valutano quattro anni e mezzo di governo ma tre mesi di covid19 ?
ok
in effetti postare ogni giorno sui social,mentre solitamente se ne fregava,con le occhiaie per essere compatito deve aver fatto presa.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Mentana a la7:
> 
> "I sondaggi che non potevamo rivelare davano Fitto in vantaggio"*
> 
> ...



in effetti sono andato a controllare e Laricchia,ricandidata alla regione,era accreditata con oltre il 19%
in Puglia infatti è una delle regioni dove M5S era o è molto forte
alla prima proiezione Laricchia a 10,4%.

dove sono finiti gli altri voti ?
non certo al gay renziano che ha pure voti in meno del previsto,secondo le proiezioni


----------



## emamilan99 (21 Settembre 2020)

Il pd primo partityo a livello nazionale.. grazie salvini, vai avanti a postare foto delle lasagne e i tuoi "ciao amici"


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

*SECONDE PROIEZIONI LA7:


MARCHE*

- 
@AcquaroliF
(Fdi) 47,3% 

- Maurizio Mangialardi (Pd-Iv) 37,6% 
- 
@mercorellim5s
(M5s) 9,3%

*
VENETO:*

@zaiapresidente
(Lega e centrodestra) 74,5%
- 
@arturolorenzoni
(Pd) 16,6%
- 
@e_cappelletti
(M5s) 3,6 %


*TOSCANA:*

[MENTION=1155]eugenio[/MENTION]Giani
(centrosinistra) 47,2% 
- 
@SusannaCeccardi
(centrodestra) 40,8%
- 
@Irene_5s
(M5s) 7,1%


*E' del 57,21% l'affluenza definitiva in 4 Regioni, in crescita rispetto al passato: 5 anni fa era stata del 53,15%*


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Settembre 2020)

Penso che il 7-0 pronosticato da Salveene rimarrà nella storia. 
Prima il cdx lo fa fuori e prima nascerà una vera opposizione.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (21 Settembre 2020)

Quindi alle regionali è un 3-3 mi pare di capire.. le marche passano al centrodx.


----------



## mabadi (21 Settembre 2020)

Cenzo ha scritto:


> Emiliano avrebbe vinto contro qualsiasi candidato del centro destra per il modo in cui ha gestito l’emergenza Covid. Le elezioni le ha vinto li.



seeee che emergenza Covid. Andate a vedere i bandi fatti per le assunzioni in Puglia.......

Vi riporto un esempio di "Bando tipo" già peraltro utilizzato da Vendola e da Emilano, per l'assunzione di personale a tempo determinato, personale che poi viene stabilizzata senza concorso. 
Li trovate sui sito istituzionale.
Ad esempio ci sta un bando di Luglio 2020 avente ad oggetto 5 CINQUE UNITÀ DI PERSONALE CON CONTRATTO DI LAVORO SUBORDINATO A TEMPO DETERMINATO DI CAT. D, POSIZIONE ECONOMICA D1, PRESSO LA SEZIONE SICUREZZA DEL CITTADINO, POLITICHE PER LE MIGRAZIONI ED ANTIMAFIA SOCIALE PER L’ATTUAZIONE DEI PROGRAMMI E DELLE AZIONI IN MATERIA DI POLITICHE MIGRATORIE. 
La procedura si basa sua una mera selezione per titoli ed un colloquio, senza che in nessuna fase sia assicurato l'anonimato.
I titoli sono riconosciuti in questo modo:
massimo 12 puti per la laurea (ovvero il massimo della laurea è 12 punti),
4 punti per un dottorato riconducibile alle materie del diploma di laurea. 
Massimo possibile 16 punti. 
Tuttavia per poter partecipare all'incredibile prova del colloquio orale servono 20 punti.
Il bando prevede che "l'Esperienza lavorativa, - non chiarisce di che tipo- riconducibile ad attività svolte almeno negli ultimi 12 mesi, anche non continuativa, a supporto di pubbliche amministrazioni, attraverso esperienza di lavoro (max 20 punti), relativa ad una o più delle sottoelencate attività ... ". 
Vengono altresì attributi 4 puniti per un tirocinio formativo presso l'amministrazione in una delle materie.
Un laureato con dottorato vale quindi meno di un soggetto che ha svolto un'esperienza lavorativa, non qualificata, non è dato sapere come maturata, e verosimilmente non a seguito di selezione (requisito non richiesto), svolta presso la stessa P.A. che ha indetto il concorso. 
Per la "per la selezione contrassegnata dal codice D/SIC-1/20:
esperienza in materia di gestione di progetti finanziati dalla Commissione europea o da Organismi internazionali o da Autorità pubbliche dell’Unione europea, in materia di attuazione di politiche migratorie;" Facevano prima ad indicare il nominativo dei soggetti piuttosto che fare un bando di selezione. 
Il sistema quindi di “assunzione” prevede prima lo svolgimento di un’attività di collaborazione, che non richiede alcun tipo di selezione e/o concorso, anche a titolo gratuito, con la PA poi si passa per un’assunzione a tempo determinato con bandi simili a quello che ho riportato, e successivamente si procede alla stabilizzazione senza concorso. 
Io posso capire la pregressa esperienza (qualificata e non generica) in materie e settori particolari, ma ormai è diventata la regola in quanto elimina gran parte dei potenziali concorrenti.

A questo aggiungente tutte le selezioni lanciate in questa fase pre-elettorale.
Nessuno aveva la possibilità di vincere.


----------



## Andris (21 Settembre 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che il 7-0 pronosticato da Salveene rimarrà nella storia.
> Prima il cdx lo fa fuori e prima nascerà una vera opposizione.



guarda che Salvini ha votato e fatto campagna per il SI al taglio dei parlamentari,è rimasto coerente
solo che Di Maio se ne è dimenticato
vorrei vedere i grillini al nord fare i banchetti che non esistono

ennesima elezione dove M5S va dal 10% in giù
un conto è non vincere con la solita scusa di non far alleanze,diverso è non competere proprio.


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

È la sconfitta di salvini e della Meloni. Se gli elettori di sinistra spesso lamentano di dover scegliere il meno peggio, il male minore, io da elettore di destra mi lamento di dover scegliere il meno ridicolo. Spazio a gente come zaia per favore


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Settembre 2020)

Se si considerano le aspettative della vigilia risultato molto deludente per il cdx e batosta dolorosa per la lega, Meloni continua a rubare elettorato a Salvini... Berlusca e M5S ormai poco più che comparse. Paradossalmente il partito che ne esce rafforzato è il PD.. Renzi infine credo si sia decisamente sopravvalutato, meglio che torni alla base con le orecchie basse se non vuole scomparire definitivamente dalla scena politica.


----------



## smallball (21 Settembre 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> guarda che Salvini ha votato e fatto campagna per il SI al taglio dei parlamentari,è rimasto coerente
> solo che Di Maio se ne è dimenticato
> vorrei vedere i grillini al nord fare i banchetti che non esistono
> 
> ...



Probabilmente dopo le prossime politiche toccherà a Di Battista ricostruire quel che resta dei pentastellati


----------



## gabri65 (21 Settembre 2020)

Rassicurati da un elettorato attento e progressista, adesso via libera ad altra svendita europeista, allo Ius Soli, al Virius Soli e magari una bella amnistia per tutti i mafiosi incarcerati.


----------



## danjr (21 Settembre 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Rassicurati da un elettorato attento e progressista, adesso via libera ad altra svendita europeista, allo Ius Soli, al Virius Soli e magari una bella amnistia per tutti i mafiosi incarcerati.



e ringrazia salvini per questo..


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Settembre 2020)

danjr ha scritto:


> e ringrazia salvini per questo..



E il popolo totalmente cerebroleso, oltre ad un'opposizione ridicola


----------



## vota DC (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Maria Giovanna Maglie (giornalista nota per le sue idee di destra) durissima a Quarta Repubblica: "Caldoro? Ma a chi gli è venuto in mente di candidarlo? Si sapeva che rispetto a De Luca, sarebbe stato in difficoltà. Fitto? Non era il caso di cercare qualcosa di nuovo? Non era meglio prendere personaggi più freschi?".*


Ma Fitto non ha il problema di essere vecchio ma di essere un fallito. Ha vinto grazie alla fama del padre e a Berlusconi, ha amministrato malissimo e le ha prese da Vendola. Emiliano aveva tutti contro anche nel PD ma ha vinto lo stesso con ampio margine.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

In ogni caso, guardando il lato positivo, il cdx governa 15 regioni su 20 e Toscana ed Emilia Romagna non hanno più quel consenso a sinistra di tanto tempo fa. Peccato per la Puglia.


----------



## Raryof (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> In ogni caso, guardando il lato positivo, il cdx governa 15 regioni su 20 e Toscana ed Emilia Romagna non hanno più quel consenso a sinistra di tanto tempo fa. Peccato per la Puglia.



In Puglia dovranno cambiare totalmente approccio, stessa cosa in Campania, in quelle regioni hanno mentalità contadine, provinciali, voteranno sempre il nome e mai per l'operato o progetti futuri, la maggior parte degli elettori di sx in quelle regioni ha la terza media massimo e finché sarà così alcune regioni saranno off limits per chissà quanti anni.
In Toscana è diverso, regione rossa che vota solo per partito preso, possono anche avere delle infrastrutture ridicole e fatiscenti o treni da terzo mondo ma a nessuno fregherà nulla, Firenze per i sinistroidi sarà sempre quello che Raqqa era per l'Isis fino a qualche anno fa, in più c'è da dire che in Italia più le città sono belle, turistiche e più vengono lasciate morire perché tanto la "bellezza rimane sempre".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Ma Fitto non ha il problema di essere vecchio ma di essere un fallito. Ha vinto grazie alla fama del padre e a Berlusconi, ha amministrato malissimo e le ha prese da Vendola. *Emiliano aveva tutti contro anche nel PD ma ha vinto lo stesso con ampio margine*.



Surreale questa cosa, davvero. Incredibile. 
La Meloni dovrà spiegare un bel po' di cose...


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Settembre 2020)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Surreale questa cosa, davvero. Incredibile.
> La Meloni dovrà spiegare un bel po' di cose...



La scelta di Fitto è stata devastante e ridicola per il centrodestra, sono riusciti a perdere in una regione tradizionalmente di destra che era pure abbastanza stufa del PD. Presentare uno che non solo appartiene al passato ma ha amministrato male ed è pure stato coinvolto in beghe giudiziarie...da un lato il risultato mi sorprende, visto che in molti votano di pancia, ma dall'altro è perfettamente logico.


----------



## fabri47 (21 Settembre 2020)

Ruuddil23 ha scritto:


> La scelta di Fitto è stata devastante e ridicola per il centrodestra, sono riusciti a perdere in una regione tradizionalmente di destra che era pure abbastanza stufa del PD. Presentare uno che non solo appartiene al passato ma ha amministrato male ed è pure stato coinvolto in beghe giudiziarie...da un lato il risultato mi sorprende, visto che in molti votano di pancia, ma dall'altro è perfettamente logico.


Se vai a vedere la pagina di wikipedia di Fitto, sembra di vedere quella di Berlusconi per le varie inchieste in cui è stato coinvolto in negativo. Per questo mi sono sempre sorpreso dei sondaggi che lo davano sopra.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Settembre 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se vai a vedere la pagina di wikipedia di Fitto, sembra di vedere quella di Berlusconi per le varie inchieste in cui è stato coinvolto in negativo. Per questo mi sono sempre sorpreso dei sondaggi che lo davano sopra.



Da pugliese lo so bene...questi pensano davvero che la gente voti senza cervello e senza memoria. Ci sarà una resa dei conti interna fra Salvini e Meloni dopo questo risultato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Settembre 2020)

Oh, ma i numeri di Renzi nella sua Toscana?

Per ora è al 4,5% assieme a + Europa. LOL.


----------



## Mille e una notte (21 Settembre 2020)

Bellissima giornata politica, e non solo. Direi nazionale. 
Negli ultimi giorni onestamente ho visto alcuni fantasmi conseguente a un improbabile ma terribile vittoria del no, ovvero Salvini prossimo presidente del consiglio in mezzo ad una pandemia mondiale e infine Berlusco presidente della Repubblica. Con i risultati di oggi la tirata di freno a mano per quella roba lì è notevole. Dopo citofonate, uova di pasqua ("8 euro ad ognuno dei 60 milioni di italiani"), mura anti-straniero, autobus per neri, zero riguardo per istruzione, università, discriminazioni varie a omosessuali etc (cioè cittadini italiani), richiesta di discoteche aperte in pieno covid, e varie altre ignorantate, quella di oggi 21 settembre è una grandissima giornata.

Continua ad essere impressionante il m5s: inserirsi in un sistema chiuso e biblicamente elitario e vincere le elezioni, cacciar fuori legge prescrizione, bloccare i magnaschei (vedi olimpiadi roma), bloccare tav, reddito di cittadinanza, recovery fund, focus sulla scuola. E adesso taglio di inutili, assenteisti parlamentari che non rappresentano un bel niente (Ghedini 69% di assenze, Brambilla oltre il 90%!!!). E credo che non sia finita qui. Adesso nuova legge elettorale e taglio stipendi. Bisogna inoltre affrontare a piene mani la questione migranti, non certo chiudendo i centri e spargendoli per mezza Italia come fece il genio (si fa per dire) di Mr Mojito, ma cercando ulteriormente accordi con i paesi nord-africani e simultaneamente con l'europa.


----------



## falconez (21 Settembre 2020)

Se posso dire la mia: da Veneto non certo di centrodestra, credo di essere uno dei tanti ( per non dire tantissimi) che ha votato disgiuntamente, dando la mia preferenza a Zaia come presidente perché, c’è poco da dire, ha letteralmente preso per mano il Veneto in un periodo difficilissimo.
Al momento credo di poter dire che rappresenti l’unica persona credibile che prenderebbe consensi trasversali in tutta Italia.
Aggiungo che il suo operato è stato apprezzato da tanti suoi colleghi anche di opposta provenienza (ricordo Emiliano,del quale comunque Zaia sembra contraccambiarne la stima per il lavoro svolto congiuntamente in periodo di lockdown ).
È leghista ma ha una visione ed un approcio alle tematiche che Papeete-man manco lontanamente si sogna.
È una persona che ha saputo interpretare il ruolo di leader decisionista nel momento peggiore anche se le scelte che andavano fatte erano dolorose e antipopolari.
Fossi nel cdx qualche bella riflessione,alla luce dei risultati usciti dalle urne,la farei


----------

